# Super Bowl LI Predictions



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have struggled with this one, so I asked Alexa - her response was:

_"I think it will be a really exciting game with lots of scoring. The Patriots were favored to win by 3 points the last I checked, but honestly I think the Falcons offense is going to soar and they will fly home with the win."_​
So I guess I'll go with that. Thoughts?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I hope the Falcons win it. Me BIL is a Pats fan and I don't want to have to hear him brag about it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought this was a neat story...

Kraft Heinz plans to give workers the day off after Super Bowl

_Kraft Heinz - purveyor of Heinz ketchup, Oscar Meyer hot dogs and other classics - is gunning for the top spot on that annual list of best places to work.

The company announced plans to give all of its salaried employees the day off on the Monday after the Super Bowl.

But, as always, there's the caveat of capitalism - turns out, according to the Chicago Tribune, that Kraft Heinz won't be spending an inordinate sum of money on prime time advertising. Just how inordinate? It's estimated that advertisers are paying CBS approximately $5 million for a 30-second advertisement. So, on Heinz's part, it's a pretty smart (and thrifty) publicity move.

Heinz even filed a petition to make the post-Super Bowl Monday a national holiday. If it reaches 100,000 signatures, it goes to Congress.

"Statistics show over 16 million people call in sick or don't go to work," the company said in an accompanying statement, "and for those that do, productivity plummets so far that the country loses on average around $1 billion."_​


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm hoping the Falcons win since I can't stand the Patriots and they beat my Steelers to get there(of course the Steelers didn't bother showing up to play)


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd like to see the Falcons win, but I'm really just hoping for a good Game!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I too, hope the Falcons win (I'm an NFC fan) but I think that Tom Brady has too much motivation to pull this one out.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I hope ya'll enjoy the game (and the commercials). The red portion of the route from Anchorage to Hong Kong is the part I'll be flying during the Super Bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So there was the Julio Jones catch:










And the Edelman catch:










But this might have been the best play of the game...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I looked this up and watched on YouTube - great moment and emotional indeed.


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm hoping the Falcons win since I can't stand the Patriots and they beat my Steelers to get there(of course the Steelers didn't bother showing up to play)


UMMM, your steelers beat my dolphins to get there and I still love you


----------

